# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Concrete Mailbox Installation

## prav

Hi I'm planning to buy a concrete/sandstone mailbox and it will cost me $150 to get it installed. I'm average in diy so I'm planning to do it myself. The mailbox will be placed on the grass area next to the driveway. Could you please advice the steps required to install it? Cheers

----------


## JDub

Assume its the big pre made ones with a square base? (Like pic below) 
- I would just dig out the grass and soil (an area the size of the base) down 100-150mm or so below the grass level. 
- get a bag or two of premix concrete from the local hardware store, *not* rapid set, mix it in a wheelbarrow or on a large board as per instructions (not too wet)
- put concrete into new hole and level (fill the hole to about 30 mm below grass level)
- place new letterbox on concrete pad (while concrete is still wet) and bed in, making sure mail box is level. All you should see now is grass up to the base of the letter box, no concrete.....
- job done for $6-12 (cost of pre mix concrete bags)  :2thumbsup:

----------


## prav

Hi Mate, thanks for the instructions. Can I use a concrete slab and use liquid nail? What is ours' advice? Cheers

----------

